

A blazingly fast mobile and desktop browser based HTML5 game framework - Playnetway
https://github.com/gamelab/kiwi.js

======
CmonDev
Looks interesting, but raises some questions:

1\. What is "blazingly fast"?

2\. Is it just WebGL rendering that is "fast" or e.g. physics is also "fast"?

3\. Which target platforms are _practically_ supported _today_?

------
fiberloptic
Looks great for casual games!

